# 77003/77002 with 64510/64520? Medicare



## mah3434 (Dec 16, 2013)

Can 64510 or 64520 be billed 77002 or 77003 with a 59 modifer to Medicare ?

It looks like the NCCI edits allow a modifer and the code description doesn't include the fluoroscopy in the description.


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 16, 2013)

No, they would be bundled due to the fact that for modifier 59 it would have to be separate site or separate encounter. In the case of fluoroscopy to guide the needle to perform 64510 or 64520, this is same site/same encounter and you would only report the stellate ganglion or sympathetic block CPT code only.


----------

